# Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht ->Test abgeschlossen!



## Annett (17. Apr. 2008)

EDIT by Annett: *Der Test ist abgeschlossen! Bitte nur noch Bestellungen im Shop tätigen, wenn Ihr die Pflanzen auch wirklich KAUFEN wollt. Danke.* 
_________________________________________
Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben. 


Der eine oder andere hat es vielleicht in den letzten Tagen/Wochen schon mitbekommen.
Der "alte" Shop von Werner streikte bei Bestellungen zeitweise permanent, sodass nun mit Hochdruck an einem neuen Shopsystem gearbeitet wurde.

Dieser neue Shop ist jetzt so gut wie fertig... 
Und nun kommen wir ins Spiel. 
Bevor der Shop für Bestellungen freigegeben werden kann, muss er eingehend getestet, eventuelle Fehler gefunden und behoben werden.

Daher die Bitte an Euch: Testet den neuen Shop/die neue Seite auf Herz und Nieren. 
Klickt Euch bitte durch die Seite, macht Testbestellungen (Ihr braucht nicht Euren richtigen Namen/Adresse usw. angeben - alle Daten werden sowieso wieder gelöscht) etc.

Wie das Vorgehen bei auftretenden/gefundenen Fehlern sein soll, wird Werner nachher ergänzen. 

Ich denke, nachdem Werner vielen von uns Tag für Tag mit seinen Beiträgen hilft, könnten wir ihm diese kleine Hilfe als Gegenleistung zukommen lassen. 


Das bekommen wir doch hin, oder? 


Beste Grüße

Annett


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Na klar, 
machen wir doch prompt nachher


----------



## Eugen (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Bin schon dabei !!!

Bisher alles


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Moin,

Logisch... werde Werners Shop gleich leerkaufen !!

Wehe er liefert nicht sofort, am liebsten gestern...

OK, durchgestestet u. bestellt. Alles glatt gelaufen. Nix zu meckern...


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hi,

völlig problemlos. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Keine Probleme gefunden 

Und der Shop ist klasse, sehr Informativ, schnell, wirkt Professionell


----------



## Eugen (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Immer noch keine Fehler gefunden.

Bestellung wurde abgeschickt.

Wenn Werner alles liefert, ist der Teich voll und mein Konto leer. 

Dann mach ich einen auf I-net Händler.


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! Allein könnten wir den Shop niemals so ausgiebig testen, denn wir haben jetzt alle Hände voll zu tun mit der Gärtnerei. 

Als Dankeschön für Eure Hilfe haben wir uns ausgedacht, dass wir unter den Testern einen Einkaufsgutschein verlosen. Also bitte testet was das Zeug hält. Bevor wir den Shop umstellen, rufe ich hier laut und vernehmlich STOPP! damit keine Testbestellung zur regulären Bestellung wird.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner!

Hab auch mal getestet!

Gute Idee mal so richtig Shoppen zu gehen ohne hinter her eine Mahnung zu bekommen.

VG   Volker


----------



## Kolja (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe die Seiten teilweise getestet und mir ist einiges aufgefallen, siehe unten.
Schwerwiegende Probleme hatte ich aber keine, es ist gut durchgelaufen.

Da mein Teich ja hoffentlich in den nächten zwei Wochen pflanzbereit ist, werde ich mich dann auf der Seite "in echt" austoben.
Ein ganz tolles Angebot.
Ich bin im Moment mit der von dir zugeschickten Interaktiven Pflanzenliste beschäftigt und bin da gut mit zufrieden, mir passendes herauszufiltern.
Stelle ich mir jetzt meine konkrete Bestellsituation vor, so fehlt mir
- 1. der Link auf deiner Seite zur Pflanzenliste
- 2. die Verbindung Liste --> Shop (Artikelnummer)
ich weiß ja nicht wie andere bestellen, aber mir ist eine Übersicht wie z.B. die Exceltabelle (Höhe, Wassertiefe, Blütezeit...) wichtig, da ich mich sonst vom Angebot erschlagen fühle.

Sehr schön
Beschreibung der einzelnen Artikel
Fotos
Kategorieeinteilung
Druckmöglichkeit für Artikeldatenblatt und andere Seiten
und
und
und....................


Fehler 
Bei "Startseite" gelange ich hierhin http://www.XXXhyipsrus.com/forum/(XXX - entfernen)

Für mich nicht angenehm
_!!! ACHTUNG !!!
Klicken Sie nicht auf den Zurück-Button ihres Browsers!_
Habe den Button trotzdem angewandt und es hat funktioniert.
Das ist für mich schwer umzusetzen, weil ich hauptsächlich damit navigiere.

Adresseingabe
Bundesland, wenn es wichtig ist, evtl. auch mit Drop-Down-Auswahl vorbesetzen
Telefonnummer, gebe ich nicht gerne an, ist die wichtig?

Artikelnummern?
- Möglichkeit sie direkt einzugeben, aber
- sie erscheinen nicht im Warenkorb oder bei der Artikelliste

Vom Warenkorb zurück
- wenn nicht über oberen Zurückbutton, dann vielleicht einen hier anbieten "weiter einkaufen"

Jetzt stelle ich dieses erst mal rein und werde dann noch mal versuchen, so zu bestellen, wie ich das in nächster Zeit tun werde


----------



## Pooka (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

hallo,

klappt alles prima.
ich finde den shop auch sehr informativ. und jetzt kommt das aber:
die schriftart ist zwar sehr schön, aber für den zahlenbereich nicht zu empfehelen. d.h. ich hatte mühe die beträge in meinem warenkorb  (rechts oben wie auch im kassenbereich) zu erkennen. im shop bereich ist das kein problem. da ist die schrift größer. aber im warenkorb sind die zahlen (vor dem komma) sehr klein und verwechslungen möglich (schaut euch mal die 5 an)

ups. jetzt kam eine fehlermeldung. bin rausgeflogen aus dem shop. beim klick auf bestellen 
hab einen screenshot.


----------



## Pooka (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

ich will nich nerven. bin noch 2 mal rausgeflogen. immer beim klick auf bestellen. aber warenkorb war unterschiedlich voll, es waren auch jeweils andere pflanzen.

noch ein screenshot vom letzten flug. sind dieselben fehlermeldungen. diesmal habe ich aber das ganz unten mit kopiert aus dem screenshot.


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

bitte benutz zum Testen den Link aus meinem ersten Posting und nicht den aus Werners Signatur. 
Dann sollte das nicht passieren... 

Du bist wahrs. im alten Shop, oder?


----------



## axel (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner !

Der Shop funktioniert gut  
Mir fehlen aber bei den Artikelbeschreibungen die Blühzeiten , Blütenfarben , Wasserpflanztiefen bei den Sumpfplanzen und Wuchshöhe .
Wäre schön wenn man noch mehr erfahren könnte ohne weiter suchen zu müssen .

Gruß

axel


----------



## Pooka (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

na ok. dann hat sich das ja erledigt.


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo

wie weit geht das Spiel ?

nun will ich meine 10 virtuellen Schilfrohrpflanzen mit 25 € virtuellem Geld
bezahlen und komme nicht zur Kasse  


mfG


----------



## Dodi (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hi Werner,

alles gut! 

Ich bin auch zur Kasse gelangt und die Bestellung wurde erfolgreich ausgeführt.


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

hallo werner,


der shop schaut gut aus, und er funkioniert !!!  

wo gibt es die Interaktiven Pflanzenliste ?

eine unterteilung nach pflanztiefen (in den Kategorien )wäre net schlecht ==> hilfreich für teichbeginner und solche die es weden wollen.

Artikelnummern sollten durchgehend vorhanden sein ==> Schnellkauf


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hi Leute!
ich wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden, da die neue Seite und der Shop auf "meinem Mist gewachsen" sind 

somit kritik und prügel bitte in meine Richtung werfen...


ich werde auch versuchen die ersten negativen Punkt gleich mal zu beantworten:

a)  Link der Startseite falsch:  stimmt, ist derzeit so weil es noch auf meinem Server läuft, erledigt sich nach dem Umzug von selbst

b) Artikelnummern nicht ersichtlich: sollte eigentlich schon dort stehen, wenn man die Artikeldetails ansieht

c) links zum alten shop: muss ich mir einzeln ansehen, kann gut sein dass ich was übersehen habe!

happy testing!
Doogie


----------



## Inken (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner!

Hab grad seeehr viel Geld ausgegeben!  

Es klappt!!


----------



## Conny (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

mir gefällt der neue Shop auch sehr gut!
Die kurze Auflistung der Pflanze nach Pflanztiefe, Standort, Wuchshöhe, ect. fand ich immer sehr hilfreich! Vielleicht auch eine gezielte Suche.
Und eigentlich dürften die Fotos nach dem Anklicken auch etwas größer sein   Ja, ja ich mal wieder!


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Die kurze Auflistung der Pflanze nach Pflanztiefe, Standort, Wuchshöhe, ect.



... kommt noch 

lg
Doogie


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Nachtrag:

Auch die Mails - Bestätigung der Registrierung und Auftragsbestätigung - sind heil angekommen!


----------



## Conny (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Doogie,

 dann bin ich ja froh!
Wenn Du schon da bist  , es gibt viele die wollen nicht so weit scrollen müssen oder ein "nach oben" Button.
Mich stört es eigentlich nicht. Aber zur Bequemlichkeit der Kunden


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Doogie,
> 
> dann bin ich ja froh!
> Wenn Du schon da bist  , es gibt viele die wollen nicht so weit scrollen müssen oder ein "nach oben" Button.
> Mich stört es eigentlich nicht. Aber zur Bequemlichkeit der Kunden



wo genau?


----------



## Conny (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hier 

http://www.hyipsrus.com/nymphaion/xtc/index.php?cat=c68_Feuchte-Wiese.html

Ich bekomme Ladefehler bei Hyperlink   Entschuldigung! Korrigiert!


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Servus Werner

Aufrufen deiner Seite o.k.
Shopeingang kommt dreimal hintereinander dieses  
Alles geschlossen.
Neuerlicher Versuch, diesmal o.k.
Shopeingang o.k.
nach dem dritten Testkauf kam wieder diese  

Leider kann ich nix positives vermelden  

Mein Betriebssystem Windows Vista/SP1, mit dem letzten Internet-Explorer.


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

der Link ist auch ziemlich falsch, zweimal http: ....

wie bist du auf den gekommen?

richtig: 
http://www.hyipsrus.com/nymphaion/xtc/index.php?cat=c68_Feuchte-Wiese.html

lg
Doogie


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Servus Doogie

Aus der Signatur von Werners Beitrag hier.

[OT]Schön von dir wieder etwas zu hören/schreiben,  [/OT]


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Doogie
> 
> Aus der Signatur von Werners Beitrag hier.
> 
> [ot]Schön von dir wieder etwas zu hören/schreiben,  [/ot]



AUFPASSEN!!
das ist der ALTE Shop, nicht der TESTShop!
das ist genau der Grund warum wir wechseln...

nur hast du nun eine ECHTE Bestellung bei Werner aufgegeben, keine TESTBestellung!

bitte melde dich bei ihm!

den TESTLINK siehst du in Annette's Post ganz am Anfang!

oder hier: www.hyipsrus.com/nymphaion


----------



## Conny (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Helmut,

unsere Beiträge haben sich gekreuzt 
Mit der Antwort von Doogie war ich gemeint  
Du solltest diesen hier benutzen! Das ist der Testlink!


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Upps
Na dann werde ich mal mit Werner schreiben  

Sorry

Edit: Conny: Danke für den Link.


----------



## michaK (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

hab erst im alten Shop gekauft  !!!!
Dort einige Fehler, hab dann weiter gelesen und dann den richtigen Link
im ersten Beitrag genommen !

Hat alles geklappt !! 

LG Michael


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Martin,

ein, zwei Sachen hatte ich Werner schon per Tel. mitgeteilt...
Falls es ihm entfallen sollte, kann ich auch die Screenshots einstellen.

Was mir noch einfällt - der Betreff, der Registrierungsmail (fürs Benutzerkonto) war leer... manche Filter ziehen solche Mails raus, denke ich.


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ein, zwei Sachen hatte ich Werner schon per Tel. mitgeteilt...
> Falls es ihm entfallen sollte, kann ich auch die Screenshots einstellen.
> ...



guter einwand, danke


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Servus

So also mit Test-Link.

Gefällt mir.
Hat alles bestens funktioniert  

Keine Fehler aufgetreten.

Da macht es Freude einzukaufen.


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> So also mit Test-Link.
> 
> ...



freut mich zu hören... wo darf ich die Rechnung hinschicken?


lg
Doogie


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Servus Martin

Hätte ich mich leicht registrieren sollen  

Das kommt schon noch  . Hoffe im Frühsommer


----------



## ouzo (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

Ruckizucki Geld ausgegeben 

Bestellung hat ohne Probleme funktioniert und Bestätigung war sofort da.

Kannst schon mal Bestellung einpacken


----------



## Petra (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo

Der neue Shop ist Super alle Seiten sind bei mir aufgegangen.
Die Bestellung ging auch Reibungslos über die Bühne .
Bestätigung kam sofort.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Ich hab nochmal Kundenkonto angelegt und Bestellt, alles OK. Nix zu meckern (wie Langweilig :beeten )


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
bitte surft auch auf der eigentlichen Seite rum, die ist ja auch neu (auch wenn der Inhalt der gleiche ist!), nicht nur im Shop!

nochmal der Link:

www.hyipsrus.com/nymphaion

danke!
Doogie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Mach ich grad,
bei

Gästebuch und Fotogalerie,
Kataloge und
Buchtipps ist nix


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich grad,
> bei
> 
> Gästebuch und Fotogalerie,
> ...



das stimmt, das hat mal Priorität 97, werde ich nach dem Umzug aber gleich mal verstecken damit keine leere Seite da ist...
---

Was allgemeines ist mir grad aufgefallen 

Werners Idee mit dem Verlosen ist super aaaaber:  hand aufs Herz, wer hat sich mit dem richtigen Namen und der richtigen email-Adresse angemeldet???

ich sehe alleine 5 Max Mustermanns und drei test@test.com Adressen 


also, wer mittesten will, bitte zumindest die richtige email Adresse angeben, wird dann eh wieder gelöscht, versprochen!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Bin ich bei   Echte Adresse, echter Name


----------



## Petra (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Uwe

Da bin ich gerade auch gewesen und es gab nichts zu sehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Du meinst bei

Gästebuch und Fotogalerie,
Kataloge und
Buchtipps

oder wo ?


----------



## Platinium76 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

also wenn ich zum Schluss die Lieferadresse ändern möchte fliege ich raus und lande wieder auf der Start-Seite und der Warenkorb ist wieder leer...

2 mal getestet....

Benutze Firefox mit Windows XP

ansonsten eine sehr gute Seite....


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn ich zum Schluss die Lieferadresse ändern möchte fliege ich raus und lande wieder auf der Start-Seite und der Warenkorb ist wieder leer...
> 
> ...



kann das noch wer nachvollziehen? bei mir klappt es nämlich...

lg
Doogie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Bei mir auch OK. Kann ich ändern.

FireFox, Cookies an


----------



## Plätscher (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Habs gerade getestet. Klappt alles gut (Opera, Thunderbird). Auch einige dau Sachen gemacht, reaktion finde ich  gut. 
Wg. Versandkosten, sind ja 0€ aber ich hoffe das im richtigen Shop nachher immer wieder aktualisiert auch bei zwischenschritten angezeigt werden,
wg. Abmahn  brocken. Ist sicherer.
Ansonsten   werde bestimmt mal etwas bestellen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hi,

also ich konnte ebenfalls gerade die Lieferadresse abändern. War kein Problem.

Wenn man nach der ganzen Bestellung und dem "Drucken" auf "weiter" klickt, kann man theoretisch "neue Artikel" ansehen.

Diese Seite ist noch leer. Aber hat ja auch Zeit...

EDIT: Das mit 0 Euro Porto hatte ich Werner schon heut morgen am Tel. gesagt.


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

erklärt ihr mir das mit den 0€ Porto nochmal, bitte? Sollten doch 5,xx€ sein, nach deutschland?


----------



## Platinium76 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

hab mal meinen Internet-Cache geleert und aufgeräumt, Cookies waren schon aktiviert....

und siehe da jetzt ging es ohne Probleme....

Werd auch mal bei Ihm im Shop kaufen....

gibt es eigentlich einen Seerosenempfehlung für Koi-Teiche ?? Welche Seerose (Winterhart) wird empfohlen ?


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Guckst Du: 

 

Das waren die Sachen von heut morgen.
Wobei die zweite nur ein Schönheitsfehler ist...


----------



## inge50 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

hab grad auch mal ein wenig probiert und bestellt. Es gab keine Probleme, auch Lieferanschrift konnte ich ändern.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## steinteich (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner, hallo Doogie,
voran natürlich erst einmal das Lob. Mir gefällt der neue Shop insgesamt besser, er wirkt auch noch professioneller, als der alte Shop.
Wir wurden aber ja auch aufgefordert zu testen, was ja dann auch Kritik bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge beinhaltet. Deshalb jetzt Feuer frei.
1. Die Menüleiste "Bestseller" finde ich in sofern unübersichtlich, als dass nicht als erstes der Pflanzennahme auffällt, sondern (durch die Einfärbung) der Preis. Mir würde es entgegenkommen, wenn der Pflanzenname hervorgehoben wird (Farbe und/oder Schriftgröße und/oder fett)
2. Im Anmeldeformular wird nach Stadtteil gefragt. Vielleicht gibt es für den Betreiber einen solchen Seite Gründe, diesen abzufragen, für den Kunden erschließt sich das nicht.
3. Im Anmeldeformular ist die Länderauswahlliste in Englisch. Den meisten Menschen macht das sicherlich nichts aus. Einige reagieren auf alles Englische "allergisch", es mag sogar solche Leute geben, die kein Englisch können und verzweifelt unter "D" wie Deutschland suchen.
4. Nach der Einrichtung eines Kundenkontos kommt die automtische E-Mail ohne Betreff daher. Aber ich glaube, das wurde schon von einem/r anderen TesterIn erwähnt.
4. Die Seite enthält ja sowohl "Schnellsuche" (Artikelnummer) als auch "Suche"  . Allerdings ist nur "Schnellsuche" auf den ersten Blick zu sehen. Für das "Suchen"-Feld muss erst gescrollt werden. Ich denke, der normale Kunde wird eher nach Pflanzennamen suchen als nach Artikelnummern. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, beide Suchfelder neben- oder untereinander zu plazieren ohne erst scollen zu müssen.
5. Nach Auswahl z.B. bei Wassergarten erscheint in der Mitte der Seite die Übersicht "Weitere Unterkategorien". Die Überschriften der Unterkategorien könnten aus meiner Sicht etwas größer ausfallen. Mir sind sie erst auf den zweiten Blick aufgefallen. Zu erst bin "aus Versehen" in den "neuen Artikeln" gelandet, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass ich nicht in Wassergartenpflanzen gelandet bin, sondern in "neuen Artikeln" bzw. erst eine Unterkategorie wählen muss.
6. Der Abschnitt "neue Artikel" finde ich etwas unübersichtlich, was an zwei Tatsachen liegt. Zum einen ist die Übersicht zweispaltig gehalten, was die einzelnen Artikelbeschreibungen optisch einzwängt. Zum anderen beginnen die jeweiligen Artikelüberschriften nicht auf einer Höhe. Vielleicht wäre es besser zu lesen, die "neuen Artikel" ebenso zu listen wie die normale Artikelübersicht in den Unterkategorien auch: Also nicht zweispaltig, sondern schlicht untereinander weg. Falls das nicht möglich ist und zweispaltig unbedingt sein muss, dann Beschreibung der Artikel auf einer Höhe beginnen lassen und das "Jetzt kaufen" am Ende der Beschreibung ebenfalls bündig, also in den zweiten Spalten auf eine Höhe bringen.
7. Die einzelnen Einträge in Listen in den Unterkategorien sind manchmal durch einen feinen grauen Strich getrennt, manchmal nicht. Ist es möglich diese Trennlinie zwischen den einzelnen Produkten etwas stärker zu machen? Das wäre insbesondere bei den Einträgen hilfreich, wo die Pflanze kein eigenes Bild hat. Wo Bilder vorhanden sind, vermitteln diese den Eindruck, dass ein neuer Eintrag (neues Produkt) beginnt. Da bei einigen Pflanzen die Bilder fehlen, fehlt auch ein wenig die Orientierung, wo die Beschreibung des nächsten Produkts beginnt. Da würde eine klare Trennlinie zwischen den Einträgen evtl. helfen 
8. Dann habe ich mal den Englischen Bereich betreten. Seit ihr da noch am basteln? Denn weder in der linken Menüleiste noch unter den "more subcategories" in der Mitte der Seite sind die Überschriften der Subkategorien in Englisch, sondern in Deutsch. Außerdem sind weder in der Bestseller-Liste noch bei den neuen Artikeln noch in den Unterkategorien selbst die Pflanzennamen angegeben. Ich meine damit, dass diese völlig fehlen.
9. Dann habe ich zur Probe einige Pflanzen in meinen Warenkorb genommen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einigen Einträgen Lieferzeiten angegeben wurden, bei anderen aber nicht. Da würde ich dafür plädieren, entweder alle Artikel mit Lieferzeiten zu versehen oder die Lieferzeit nicht pro Artikel anzugeben, sondern nur diejenige Lieferzeit sichtbar zu machen, die am längsten ist.
Oder wenn das nicht möglich ist, die Lieferzeiten zu einzelnen Produkten ganz wegzulassen und nur allgemein in den AGBs oder in Versandbedingungen oder in der Bestellbestätigung per E-Mail anzugeben.

Zum Schluss möchte ich einige meiner Vorschreiber unterstützen. Für unerfahrene TeichbesitzerInnen wären Tiefenangaben für jede Pflanze, zumindest aber für die Unterkategorien ein fast schon notwendige Hilfe.

Im Bezug auf den eigentlichen Bestellvorgang sowie die Erläuterungen der einzelnen Bestellschritte habe ich erstaunlicherweise  nichts zu meckern, den finde ich klasse.

Ich hoffe, die vielen Punkte erwecken nicht einen falschen Eindruck, aber ich hoffe, dass viiiieeel Rückmeldung Deinen/euren Shop noooocchh viiiiieeel besser macht, als er eh schon ist. Deshalb an dieser Stelle ganz pädagogisch wertvoll noch einmal ein motivierendes Lob für euch, dass ihr euch so einer komplexen und aufwendigen Aufgabe stellt. Ich hoffe, und eigentlich bin ich da ganz sicher, dass sich der Aufwand lohnen wird. Für den Kunden allemal.

So, und nun warte ich in Hamburg bei 4°C Außentemperatur auf meine 5 tropischen Seerosen, die ich gerade bestellt habe.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Shop wünscht,

Christian


----------



## guenter (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner,

habe gestern mit Doogie schon probiert, heute nachmals.

Ging auch mit Modem schnell!

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Bei uns hat alles bestens geklappt, keine Fehler, keine Fehlermeldungen ... nur gut, dass wir die Bestllung, die wir getätigte haben, nicht bezahlen müssen ...

Nur eines:

Als die Bestellung komplett abgeschlossen war, wollten wir wieder auf die Startseinte und klickten das auch an, hier kamen wir hin:

http://www.hyipsrus.com/forum/

Liebe Grüsse und vor allem Werner gute Umsätze mit dem neuen Shop !!

Kleiner Nachtrag, eben festgestellt: (wenn auch nicht wichtig): Bei den Eintragungen in die Registrierung kommt eine Fehlermeldung, wenn man eine Eingabe vergisst ... Diese Fehlermeldung schreibt statt der Umlaute wirre Zeichenkombinationen


----------



## simon (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

hallo zusammen
wie immer bei werner alles  bestens.     
gruss simon


----------



## Conny (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

ist es Absicht, dass die Kräuter- und Gewürzpflanzen keine eigene Kategorie mehr haben?


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

ich hab grad mal eine Pause beim Bearbeiten der Sortimentsliste für den Shop gemacht und hier ins Forum geschaut. Ich bin absolut überwältigt von Eurer Hilfe! Das ist ein wunderschönes Gefühl, wenn einem so viele Leute helfen! 

In den Postings ist immer wieder auf die fehlenden Angaben bezüglich Wassertiefe, Blütezeit und ähnliches hingewiesen worden: das kommt alles noch in den Shop hinein. Nur müssen wir das von Hand für jeden einzelnen Artikel einfügen. Da das dauert, haben wir uns entschlossen erst einmal den Shop ohne diese Angaben online zu stellen und danach erst die Angaben nach und nach einzufügen. 

Liebe Grüßen und nochmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Elfriede (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner,

vorweg schon einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dein Vorhaben wird eine ganz tolle Sache bzw. ist sie es größtenteils schon. Mit meinem langsamen Anschluss hier auf Paros konnte ich noch nicht alles ausprobieren aber was ich angegangen bin hat bestens und komfortabel funktioniert. Für die mühsame  Arbeit, die speziell mit den Angaben zur Pflanztiefe der einzelnen Gewächse notwendig wird, bist du wahrlich nicht zu beneiden, aber sie wird sich lohnen.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und grüße herzlich aus Paros

Elfriede


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				steinteich schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Menüleiste "Bestseller" finde ich in sofern unübersichtlich, als dass nicht als erstes der Pflanzennahme auffällt, sondern (durch die Einfärbung) der Preis. Mir würde es entgegenkommen, wenn der Pflanzenname hervorgehoben wird (Farbe und/oder Schriftgröße und/oder fett)


 verstanden und notiert



> 2. Im Anmeldeformular wird nach Stadtteil gefragt. Vielleicht gibt es für den Betreiber einen solchen Seite Gründe, diesen abzufragen, für den Kunden erschließt sich das nicht.


erledigt und entfernt



> 3. Im Anmeldeformular ist die Länderauswahlliste in Englisch. Den meisten Menschen macht das sicherlich nichts aus. Einige reagieren auf alles Englische "allergisch", es mag sogar solche Leute geben, die kein Englisch können und verzweifelt unter "D" wie Deutschland suchen.


verstanden und notiert




> 4. Nach der Einrichtung eines Kundenkontos kommt die automtische E-Mail ohne Betreff daher. Aber ich glaube, das wurde schon von einem/r anderen TesterIn erwähnt.


bereits auf der todo-Liste




> 4. Die Seite enthält ja sowohl "Schnellsuche" (Artikelnummer) als auch "Suche"  . Allerdings ist nur "Schnellsuche" auf den ersten Blick zu sehen. Für das "Suchen"-Feld muss erst gescrollt werden. Ich denke, der normale Kunde wird eher nach Pflanzennamen suchen als nach Artikelnummern. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, beide Suchfelder neben- oder untereinander zu plazieren ohne erst scollen zu müssen.


verstanden und  notiert



> 5. Nach Auswahl z.B. bei Wassergarten erscheint in der Mitte der Seite die Übersicht "Weitere Unterkategorien". Die Überschriften der Unterkategorien könnten aus meiner Sicht etwas größer ausfallen. Mir sind sie erst auf den zweiten Blick aufgefallen. Zu erst bin "aus Versehen" in den "neuen Artikeln" gelandet, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass ich nicht in Wassergartenpflanzen gelandet bin, sondern in "neuen Artikeln" bzw. erst eine Unterkategorie wählen muss.


verstanden und notiert



> 6. Der Abschnitt "neue Artikel" finde ich etwas unübersichtlich, was an zwei Tatsachen liegt. Zum einen ist die Übersicht zweispaltig gehalten, was die einzelnen Artikelbeschreibungen optisch einzwängt. Zum anderen beginnen die jeweiligen Artikelüberschriften nicht auf einer Höhe. Vielleicht wäre es besser zu lesen, die "neuen Artikel" ebenso zu listen wie die normale Artikelübersicht in den Unterkategorien auch: Also nicht zweispaltig, sondern schlicht untereinander weg. Falls das nicht möglich ist und zweispaltig unbedingt sein muss, dann Beschreibung der Artikel auf einer Höhe beginnen lassen und das "Jetzt kaufen" am Ende der Beschreibung ebenfalls bündig, also in den zweiten Spalten auf eine Höhe bringen.


Aua... vor 2 Stunden haben wir drüber diskutiert dass das keinen stören wird  
na gut, auch notiert, aber wie alle optischen sachen erst NACH Produktivstart auf der Liste





> 7. Die einzelnen Einträge in Listen in den Unterkategorien sind manchmal durch einen feinen grauen Strich getrennt, manchmal nicht. Ist es möglich diese Trennlinie zwischen den einzelnen Produkten etwas stärker zu machen? Das wäre insbesondere bei den Einträgen hilfreich, wo die Pflanze kein eigenes Bild hat. Wo Bilder vorhanden sind, vermitteln diese den Eindruck, dass ein neuer Eintrag (neues Produkt) beginnt. Da bei einigen Pflanzen die Bilder fehlen, fehlt auch ein wenig die Orientierung, wo die Beschreibung des nächsten Produkts beginnt. Da würde eine klare Trennlinie zwischen den Einträgen evtl. helfen


nicht verstanden, muss ich mir noch genauer ansehen




> 8. Dann habe ich mal den Englischen Bereich betreten. Seit ihr da noch am basteln? Denn weder in der linken Menüleiste noch unter den "more subcategories" in der Mitte der Seite sind die Überschriften der Subkategorien in Englisch, sondern in Deutsch. Außerdem sind weder in der Bestseller-Liste noch bei den neuen Artikeln noch in den Unterkategorien selbst die Pflanzennamen angegeben. Ich meine damit, dass diese völlig fehlen.


wir haben einen englischen Bereich ???? 
ja, gibt's noch nicht wirklich, sollten vielleicht die Flagge wegnehmen



> 9. Dann habe ich zur Probe einige Pflanzen in meinen Warenkorb genommen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einigen Einträgen Lieferzeiten angegeben wurden, bei anderen aber nicht. Da würde ich dafür plädieren, entweder alle Artikel mit Lieferzeiten zu versehen oder die Lieferzeit nicht pro Artikel anzugeben, sondern nur diejenige Lieferzeit sichtbar zu machen, die am längsten ist.
> Oder wenn das nicht möglich ist, die Lieferzeiten zu einzelnen Produkten ganz wegzulassen und nur allgemein in den AGBs oder in Versandbedingungen oder in der Bestellbestätigung per E-Mail anzugeben.


 Lieferzeiten werden bei allen Produkten gleichgesetzt werden




> Zum Schluss möchte ich einige meiner Vorschreiber unterstützen. Für unerfahrene TeichbesitzerInnen wären Tiefenangaben für jede Pflanze, zumindest aber für die Unterkategorien ein fast schon notwendige Hilfe.


kommt noch



> Im Bezug auf den eigentlichen Bestellvorgang sowie die Erläuterungen der einzelnen Bestellschritte habe ich erstaunlicherweise  nichts zu meckern, den finde ich klasse.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die vielen Punkte erwecken nicht einen falschen Eindruck, aber ich hoffe, dass viiiieeel Rückmeldung Deinen/euren Shop noooocchh viiiiieeel besser macht, als er eh schon ist. Deshalb an dieser Stelle ganz pädagogisch wertvoll noch einmal ein motivierendes Lob für euch, dass ihr euch so einer komplexen und aufwendigen Aufgabe stellt. Ich hoffe, und eigentlich bin ich da ganz sicher, dass sich der Aufwand lohnen wird. Für den Kunden allemal.


*DANKESCHÖN!!!!*​


----------



## Silke (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,
habe auch gerade getestet und bin sehr zufrieden.
Zu der Frage von Christian mit den Stadtteilen:
Also hier auf dem Dorf ist das schon wichtig, denn wenn man den nicht angibt, muß der Postbote ziemlich lange suchen oder die Person kennen, um richtig auszuliefern. Manche "Stadtteile" bzw. "Dorfteile" liegen ja mehrere Kilometer auseinander. Natürlich kann man das auch hinter den Ort schreiben....

Ansonsten hat alles funktioniert. Die Bilder sind mir aber zu klein.


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind mir aber zu klein.



auch wenn du nochmal auf die Bilder draufklickst? dann sind sie doch eh schon "riesig"...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo, 

habe versucht den Newsletter zu Aktivieren. 

" Webseite nicht gefunden " kam nur!

Volker


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Moch einmal!

Auch ein zweiter Bersuch mit anderer eMail Adresse scheitere. Es kam zwar nicht der Fehler " Webseite nicht gefunden " sondern es passierte nach dem anklicken gar nichts. 
Außer, das der Rechner arbeitete und arbeitete und ....

Volker


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe versucht den Newsletter zu Aktivieren.
> 
> ...



wo genau war das? kam bei mir nicht


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Doogie,

beim ersten Versuch als ich auf den Link geklickt habe beim zweiten kam er nicht aber der Rechner war wohl kurzzeitig überlastet. Warum ????? Und ob es jetzt geht kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich weiß ja nicht wann die erste Newsletter verschickt wird.

Volker


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

sehr seltsam... und du hast auch die Option "eintragen" ausgewählt?

ich habe deine email adressen nämlich nicht übermittelt bekommen...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Ja Doogie,

einaml die eMail mit: Volker-*********
und einmal die eMail mit P******2005

beide male habe ich eintragen angeklikt. 100 %tig

Volker


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Moin,

also bei mir ging die Anmeldung für den Newsletter gerade reibungslos. 
Nicht mal eine Wartezeit auf die Mail mit dem Aktivierungslink....
 
Abmelden probiere ich auch gleich noch. Da wollte das System nicht gleich die richtigen Zeichen annehmen - ist aber auch nicht so einfach zu sehen, ob es eine 0 oder ein O ist. 

Martin, kannst Du bitte nachsehen, ob ich jetzt in der Liste bin/war oder nicht?! 


Ansonsten finde ich den Shop echt gelungen. Verbesserungen sind immer möglich.. aber da kamen ja schon reichlich Vorschläge.  
Hoffentlich ist die Performance auf Werners Webspace/Server am Ende genauso gut! 

EDIT: Nach wie vor kann man einen kostenlosen Versand auswählen... welchen man sogar in der Mail bestättigt bekommt.  
Vor der Aktivierung des Shops sollte das noch raus, denke ich.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn du nochmal auf die Bilder draufklickst? dann sind sie doch eh schon "riesig"...



die Grösse "nach dem Klick + Klick"   finden wir ganz okay. Vielleicht könnte man die grösseren Bilder gleich in den Artikeltext einbinden, so dass man nicht noch einen Klick braucht, um das Bild zu vergrössern. Aber das wäre sicherlich eher "die Kür" als eine notwendige Massnahme (aus unserer Sicht) ... und wenn die Bilder anders eingebunden werden sollten, wäre dies vielleicht eine gute Gelegenheit, die Bilder gleich auf "Qualität" zu prüfen. Wegen der Auflösung ist manchmal kaum etwas zu erkennen (oder liegt das an unserem PC?).

Bilder für alle Pflanzen wären natürlich auch schön .....

Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten (für uns), den Shop finden wir so, wie wir ihn gestestet haben, sehr gut  


Edit: Newsletter-Bestätigung, Bestätigungsmail für die Bestellung, An- und Abmeldung hat bei uns ebenfalls einwandfrei funktioniert ... komisch, nur der erste Newsletter ist hier noch nicht angekommen ....


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also bei mir ging die Anmeldung für den Newsletter gerade reibungslos.
> Nicht mal eine Wartezeit auf die Mail mit dem Aktivierungslink....
> ...




hi!

du bist nicht im newsletter eingetragen zur Zeit
--
Performance bleibt gleich, weil auch mein Server beim gleichen Provider steht 
--
kostenloster Versand ist nun raus
lG
Doogie


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

warum ist eigentlich noch keinem aufgefallen, dass die Startseite des Shops noch den Standardtext beinhaltet???! 



> Dies ist die Standardinstallation von xt:Commerce. Alle dargestellten Produkte dienen zur Demonstration der Funktionsweise. Wenn Sie Produkte bestellen, so werden diese weder ausgeliefert, noch in Rechnung gestellt. Alle Informationen zu den verschiedenen Produkten sind erfunden und daher kann kein Anspruch daraus abgeleitet werden.
> 
> Sollten Sie daran interessiert sein das Programm, welches die Grundlage für diesen Shop bildet, einzusetzen, so besuchen Sie bitte die Supportseite von xt:Commerce. Dieser Shop basiert auf der xt:Commerce Version v3.0.4
> 
> Der hier dargestellte Text kann im AdminInterface unter dem Punkt Content Manager - Eintrag Index bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Ich dachte, das ist Absicht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, das ist Absicht.



Ich auch, damit sich keiner vertuuuuuut!

Wann bekomme ich meine Letter???? 

Volker


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

So, wir befinden uns ins der sogenannten "heissen Phase"

Die Domaine ist bereits übersiedelt, Zug um Zug stellen sich nun die Nameserver der einzelnen Provider dahingehend um 

schaut mal auf www.nymphaion.de ob Ihr schon die Umzugsseite seht und gebt mir hier bescheid. Von hier aus sehe ich jetzt (14:00) immer noch die alte Seite, wenn ich mit einer anderen Verbindung draufgehe dann schon die Umzugsseite!

lG und nochmal herzlichen Dank fürs Testen!
Doogie


----------



## Elfriede (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Bei mir ist schon die Umzugseite zu sehen.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## steinteich (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Moin, moin aus Hamburg,

um 14:10 Uhr gibt es unter http://www.nymphaion.de/ den Hinweis auf dem Umzug.
Nun hätte ich aber gerne gewusst, wo in dem Bus denn Werner sitzt und wer davon Doogie ist.  
Da müsst ihr noch mal nacharbeiten. 

Gruß Christian

P.S. Hast Du inzwischen meinen Hinweis auf die grauen Trennlinien zwischen den einzelnen Artikeln im Shop nachvollziehen können? Ist vielleicht ja auch nicht so wichtig. Ansonsten sag noch mal Bescheid, dann werde ich versuchen noch mal genauer zu erklären oder ich mach ein paar Screenshots


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*


----------



## Eugen (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Genau das Bild sehe ich auch.


----------



## Elfriede (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Doogie,

wie und wo bitte hebt man im Forum lautstark die Hand, wenn man den Testnewsletter erhalten möchte? Ich kann keine geeignete Stelle finden.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				steinteich schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Hast Du inzwischen meinen Hinweis auf die grauen Trennlinien zwischen den einzelnen Artikeln im Shop nachvollziehen können? Ist vielleicht ja auch nicht so wichtig. Ansonsten sag noch mal Bescheid, dann werde ich versuchen noch mal genauer zu erklären oder ich mach ein paar Screenshots



Aber natürlich, bin doch ein kluges Kerlchen 


> Nun hätte ich aber gerne gewusst, wo in dem Bus denn Werner sitzt und wer davon Doogie ist.


ICH bin sicherlich der an der hinteren Scheibe, mit dem entsetzten Gesicht, weil WERNER der ist der hinterm Steuer sitzt


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Doogie,
> 
> wie und wo bitte hebt man im Forum lautstark die Hand, wenn man den Testnewsletter erhalten möchte? Ich kann keine geeignete Stelle finden.
> 
> ...


LOL, du hast die Stelle instinktiv gefunden


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

So, es ist vollbracht, besser wird's nicht mehr 

Seite und Shop sind nun OFFIZIELL unter 

www.nymphaion.de 

online!

VIELEN HERZLICHEN DANK an alle Tester, ihr wart echt ein Wahnsinn!
Viele Eurer Vorschläge habe ich bereits umgesetzt, aber nun muss Werner mal Geld verdienen, bevor wir uns weitere Verbesserungen leisten können 

Ich übermittle Werner nun die Namen aller Testbesteller zwecks Auslosung, er wird sich dann noch persönlich bei Euch melden!

alles Liebe
Doogie


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,


" Ich hebe jetzt die Hand. "

Super jetzt klappt alles was ich testen konnte!

Toller Shop!!!  

VG und viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Shop .... wünscht

Volker


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

ich bin grad aus der Gärtnerei gekommen und sehe was sich inzwischen alles getan hat: Seite online, Shop online, und alle haben getestet wie die Wilden  Nochmals vielen, vielen Dank dafür. Ab sofort ist der Shop wieder 'scharf', d.h. eingehende Bestellungen werden wieder ernst genommen. Heute Abend schreiben wir die Emailadressen aller Tester auf Zettelchen und veranstalten eine Ziehung. Ergebnis steht dann hier. Ob wir die Katzen dazu bringen Glücksfee zu spielen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

So,
jetzt hab ich mir doch gleich mal im Produktivsystem ein Kundenkonto erstellt und im Newsletter eingetragen.

Hat alles geklappt 

Aber gekauft hab ich nix


----------



## Joachim (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

 da bin ich wohl zu spät dran 

Aber ich hab trotzdem noch was gefunden  - das Favicon könnte eines sein, welches man mit Werners Shop verbindet. Dann findet man den Link in den Favoriten besser ... 

@Doogie
Haste klasse gemacht!


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben. 


Ich kann nur sagen: *Ihr seid einfach spitze!!! *

Das nenne ich mal eine funktionierende Gemeinschaft. 
Bin echt beeindruckt! 



Beste Grüße und schönes Wochenende an alle, die eins haben

Annett


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Achso, 
wenn ich gewinnen sollte : Ich nehme das Auto


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Das Auto? Welches Auto? Das Amphicar?


----------



## Joachim (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Öhm Wärnaa ... Der 2. Link in derner Sig geht nicht mehr ...


----------



## Doogie (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm Wärnaa ... Der 2. Link in derner Sig geht nicht mehr ...



der wird grad transferiert... morgen geht er wieder


----------



## Joachim (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Oh, huch - denn habsch nischt gesacht ...


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

jetzt hat es doch etwas gedauert, aber heute haben wir endlich den/die Gewinner/in eurer Hilfeaktion ausgelost. Unsere Glücksfee war Bonnie, eine unserer Katzen:

erst schaute sie sich die Sache gründlich an

 

dann schob sie ein Los nach vorne

 

und dann fraß sie die übrigen einfach auf

 

Die glückliche ungefressene Gewinnerin ist Astrid! Sie bekommt von uns einen Gutschein über 30,-- €. 

Weil wir von eurer Hilfe aber wirklich absolut überwältigt sind, haben wir beschlossen, dass es für alle Tester einen Gutschein über 10,-- € gibt, denn ihr habt uns alle wirklich sehr geholfen. Allein hätten wir es einfach nicht geschafft den Shop und die Seite so schnell zu testen. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür!

So, und jetzt müssen wir nur noch rausfinden wie man mit dem Shop die Gutscheine verschickt. Da war eine Funktion, aber wo war die nochmal?


----------



## Doogie (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

LOL, schwer genial 

ein Lob der Glücksfee! Gut gemacht!

zur Abwicklung bekommst du gleich Post, Gutscheinsystem ist bereits "scharfgeschalten" 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Conny (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner,

nur gut, dass ich heute eine Bestellung los geschickt habe  und  wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner!

Was für eine knuffige Glücksfee! Hab gerne geholfen, auch wenn es nicht viel war. Auch ohne Belohnung. Ich finde, das gehört hier einfach dazu. Jeder hilft wo und wie er kann...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

@Werner



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wir von eurer Hilfe aber wirklich absolut überwältigt sind, haben wir beschlossen, dass es für alle Tester einen Gutschein über 10,-- € gibt, denn ihr habt uns alle wirklich sehr geholfen. Allein hätten wir es einfach nicht geschafft den Shop und die Seite so schnell zu testen. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür!




Nein, ich kann es nicht glauben! 

Ich auch ........????

Das währe, das erste mal, dass ich auch mal was gewinne!!!!

Ich könnte  vor Glück!

Habe aber auch gerne geholfen!   Das ist doch eigentlich normal hier im Forum! Jeder hilft jeden, so gut er kann.

Und so soll es auch bleiben!



VG    Volker


----------



## ouzo (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner,

wer Astrid.......ich Astrid ??????


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo  und guten Morgen alle zusammen!

@ Werner

Danke für den Gutschein. 

Habe leider nicht lange was davon gehabt.  

Der ist ja schon wieder bei Dir.  

Ich werde die Pflanzen in Ehren halten und jeder auch einen besonderen Platz geben.

Mit einem Schild " Von: NYMPHAION.de "  

.


----------



## Doogie (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

hm, das mit dem Gutscheinsystem hätten wir auch noch vorher testen sollen 

ich sehe deinen Gutschein nämlich immer noch als "offen"...

Volker, ich "borge" mir Deinen Code mal für eine Testbestellung aus, 
d.h. er wird gleich eingelöst werden... 

lg
Doogie


----------



## geecebird (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner,

ich würde auch ohne Belohnung testen, komme aber von der Firma nicht auf die Webseite. Die Domain unterliegt hier wohl einer Sperre :crazy

Reason: The Websense category "Illegal or Questionable" is filtered.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Doogie!

Geht i.O.!

Du darfst Dir von mir alles borgen, ausser meine Frau, das Auto und mein Geld! 

.


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo,

ich glaube es ist nicht ganz klar, deswegen nochmal ganz deutlich:

Die Testphase unseres Shops und unserer Internetseite ist vorbei. Bestellungen, die jetzt über den Shop eingehen, nehmen wir als echte Bestellungen ernst. Auch die Gutscheinaktion fürs Testen ist beendet und alle Gutscheine wurden bereits versandt.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe das schon verstanden! Aber Doogie wollte doch noch mal Testen, meine Bestellung ist offiziell, das war kein Test von mir!


.


----------



## Doogie (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

So, alles klar, die Möglichkeit den Gutschein mit der Rechnung gegenzurechnen ist nun auch aktiv.
Für alle Glücklichen: über den Link im Gutschein Mail oder über den Gutschein Code könnt ihr Euer "Konto" bei Werner mit dem Betrag aufladen,

auf der Seite wo Ihr die Zahlungsart wählt gibt es nun eine Checkbox: GUTHABEN VERWENDEN... damit zahlt ihr dann per Gutschein


An Volker: Danke für's "Borgen" des Gutscheins, hast Mail von mir ...
lG
Doogie


----------



## Doogie (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kurzfristige Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht*

und nochmal auch von mir der Hinweis: 

die TESTPHASE ist bereits seit dem Wochenende beendet, alle weiteren Bestellungen sind nun ECHTE BESTELLUNGEN

lG
Doogie


----------



## Platinium76 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht ->Test abgeschlossen!*

Hab da mal ne Frage:

Welche Pflanzen sind eigentlich für Unterwasser geeignet, 
bis 40 cm Wassertiefe ?
bis 10 cm Wassertiefe ?

Also Pflanzen die aus dem Wasser herauswachsen...

Ich kann mit der Sortierung (unter Wassergarten) wie Feuchte Wiese, Nasse Wiese, Moor usw nicht wirklich viel anfangen ! Und bei Unterwasser stehen keine Pflanzen die zb in Pflanzkörbe kommen ?!?

bin verwirrt und brauche Rat


----------



## Doogie (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht ->Test abgeschlossen!*

die Info mit der Wassertiefe im Shop wird noch nachgereicht, da steht Werner noch etwas Schreibarbeit bevor 
--
aber, war deine Frage jetzt generell auf den Shop bezogen, oder brauchst du wirklich Vorschläge? Denn die kannst du sicherlich auf diesem Weg hier auch bekommen...

lG
Doogie


----------



## ouzo (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht ->Test abgeschlossen!*

Hallo Werner,

ja,ja ICH !!!!
Ein herzliches *DANKE SCHÖN* 

Kann den Gutschein direkt bei Euch einlösen,da der große neue Pflanzfilter
noch gaaanz viele Pflanzen vertragen kann.

Melde mich also, wenn es los geht


----------



## Platinium76 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht ->Test abgeschlossen!*



			
				Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> die Info mit der Wassertiefe im Shop wird noch nachgereicht, da steht Werner noch etwas Schreibarbeit bevor


Ein Vorschlag: Eine Sortierung/Suche nach Wassertiefen wäre sehr hilfreich....
habe bei einem anderen Seerosenhändler im Netz auf der Navigationsseite eine Vorauswahl gesehen, die sah so mit jeweiligem Pulldown-Menü....

Seerosensorte
Farbe
Pflanztiefe
Platzbedarf

Erst werden alle Seerosen angezeigt,
wenn man dann zb nur bei Platzbedarf "Gross" ausgewählt hat, wurden im Anzeigenfenster nur noch die entsprechenden angezeigt...
wenn dann noch zusätzlich farbe "weiss" ausgewählt, dann wurden alle grossen weissen seerosen angezeigt...

sowas wäre klasse....und das dann für alle Pflanzen, ist viel Arbeit, ich weiss....
vielleicht braucht ihr ja noch Hilfe, dann bin ich dabei, mit Hilfe des Netzes kann man entsprechendes wohl rausfinden und einigermassen fit bin ich auch im HTML....



			
				Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> aber, war deine Frage jetzt generell auf den Shop bezogen, oder brauchst du wirklich Vorschläge? Denn die kannst du sicherlich auf diesem Weg hier auch bekommen...


Brauche wirklich Vorschläge, ohne jetzt gerade jede Pflanze im Netz nachzusuchen...?


----------



## terra (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht ->Test abgeschlossen!*

Hallo Werner,
Habe am 06.04. eine Bestellung aufgegeben. Hatte leider keine Ahnung dass die Seiten im Test sind!! Meinte es ernst. Unter: Karin Meffert Bstlg: 268
Bis dann 
Liebe Grüsse Karin


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Werner (Nymphaion) gesucht ->Test abgeschlossen!*

Moin zusammen,

in Absprache mit Werner schließe ich dieses Thema.

Pflanzenvorschläge gibts mit Sicherheit im Pflanzenbereich, Support zur Bestellung eher direkt über Werners HP/Mail.


----------

